# How to remove Speedometer from 91 sentra



## 2Cleezy (May 2, 2005)

Hi all!!

I have two problems that I need help with.

1) need to replace lights behind the speeddometer...I cant get it out and I do not want to break any necessary cables/wires. Does anyone have a diagram or picutres illiustrating how to remvoe it. I have all of the screws out but just cant seem to pull the speedometer out...

2) When I turn on the fan using AC or just heat nothing happens except when the fan is on level four.(I have seen this in other nissans but do not know how to fix it? Need Help

Thanks again

2Cleezy


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

fo rthe speedo cable disconnect it from the tranny and then pull the cluster forward just enough to get your hand in. then press and twist the speedo cable and it should come right off. 

for you fan the blower motor resistor must be replaced. check under the glove box and you'll see a connection. it is held in by two ten millimeter screws. take those out and just go to the dealer or junkyard and replace it


----------



## 2Cleezy (May 2, 2005)

*RE SPEEDO CABLE*



licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> fo rthe speedo cable disconnect it from the tranny and then pull the cluster forward just enough to get your hand in. then press and twist the speedo cable and it should come right off.
> 
> for you fan the blower motor resistor must be replaced. check under the glove box and you'll see a connection. it is held in by two ten millimeter screws. take those out and just go to the dealer or junkyard and replace it


Where is the cable on the tranny...I will look for it.

Thanks for the blower info...I will try to find that also


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Getting the speedo is not hard. U can either disconnect the cable at the transmission or at the back of the cluster. On the tranny, look under your hood, and to the left of the brake booster, etc. there is a black rubber grommet with a cable coming out of it. Follow that cable down and you'll see where it screws to the top of the transmission.


----------



## 2Cleezy (May 2, 2005)

*RE SPEEDO CABLE*



Modemagic said:


> Getting the speedo is not hard. U can either disconnect the cable at the transmission or at the back of the cluster. On the tranny, look under your hood, and to the left of the brake booster, etc. there is a black rubber grommet with a cable coming out of it. Follow that cable down and you'll see where it screws to the top of the transmission.



Thanks Modemagic...

I will have to get it from the tranny because there is no slack for me to get it behind the cluster. I have all of the screws out but it does not want to(cluster) come out. I will do like you stated then I should have some slack to un loosen the cable from the cluster....


2Cleezy


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

I've read in other posts that there simply isn't enough slack to remove the cluster without disconnecting it from the transmission first. When I changed mine, my cluster wasn't connected to the speedo neway, so it didn't matter what way I did what, it was all coming out anyway.


----------



## 2Cleezy (May 2, 2005)

Modemagic said:


> I've read in other posts that there simply isn't enough slack to remove the cluster without disconnecting it from the transmission first. When I changed mine, my cluster wasn't connected to the speedo neway, so it didn't matter what way I did what, it was all coming out anyway.


 Hey Modemagic....thanks for the info on the Speedo. I do have a question regarding the fan motor resistor...what does it look like?

Thanks

2cleezy


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I found it kinda easy to reach behind the cluster while it was still in place and reach for the clip on the back side. it took a few minutes to find the right path but if you find it it's somewhat simple. The G20 however is not the same and I don't know about the 1.6's (I have a 91 SE-R) but I wouldn't think it was any different


----------

